# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تطبيق Google Lens يحصل على ميزات جديدة مهمة تجعله أكثر جاذبية للمستخدمين

## mohamed73

قضاء وقت إضافي في المنزل أتاح للعديد من الأشخاص فرصة رائعة لتعلم لغات  جديدة، وإذا كنت من الأشخاص الذين يقومون بذلك، فيسعدنا أن نريك الميزات  الجديدة التي أضافتها شركة جوجل إلى تطبيق Google Lens. يمكن أن يساعدك  التطبيق في تعلم النطق الصحيح، وكل ما عليك فعله هو مسح بعض العناصر  بالكاميرا والضغط على ” الإستماع “. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه الميزة تعمل  مع الكلمات الفردية وحتى الفقرات الكاملة.
  في بعض الأحيان نواجه أشياء لا نفهمها، حتى لو كانت باللغة الإنجليزية  العادية. الآن يمكنك تحديد كلمة أو مفهوم وإجراء عملية البحث عبر جوجل  بإستخدام نقرة واحدة. كالعادة، يجلب هذا نتائج مفيدة من موسوعة ويكيبيديا  والمواقع الأخرى، ومقاطع الفيديو أيضًا.

----------

